# Hallucinations?



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Recently I've been having both Auditory (voices) and Visual Hallucinations and basically either I'm going crazy or it's a side effect of one of the medications I'm on (Risperdal or Xanax). So does anyone know anything about this? I have not messed with my dose in a while, they just popped up and it's getting freaky. I know it's always said if you question your sanity you are sane but I seriously am wondering how true that is now with how my mind is working.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Risperidone should be suppressing psychotic symptoms, but I suppose a paradoxical effect is possible. Then again, if you're on Risperidone, maybe you're not on enough.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Why don't you ask your doctor? Not to freak anyone out, but it's possible to be schizophrenic, have auditory hallucinations and be fully aware of the situation. In other words, hallucinations and psychosis are not the same. I think there's no such thing as "going crazy" really..


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

I would suggest getting off of that risperidone. really that stuff is evil. it made me 10 times worse.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> I would suggest getting off of that risperidone. really that stuff is evil. it made me 10 times worse.


I've heard that, but when people say that wasn't it like instantly worse not after using for 6 months worse? I mean it has helped me a lot for my actual DP symptoms.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

MrEggsalad said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest getting off of that risperidone. really that stuff is evil. it made me 10 times worse.
> ...


huh, it helped with your DP? Thats weird, after I took it for 3 weeks, I started having the most anxiety Ive ever had, I think the risperidol was the reason I got so bad I had to check into the psych ward.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you talked to your doctor about it? I would definitely bring it up to him/her. I've never heard of any a-typical antipsychotics causing hallucinations and hearing voices as they usually help that stuff. It could be the Xanax. Definitely talk to your doc - hope you feel better!


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

On Thursday I have an already-set appointment with my doctor so I'll talk about them then. And mainly the reason I'm so baffled is because I've been on these medications for 6+ months without problems and all of a sudden hallucinations pop up, I mean normally right when you start you feel the side effects, or when coming off of it right? That is how I've always found medications to be. Not in the middle when everything is as it has been forever.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

How much Xanax do you take? Do you take any other drugs along with the Xanax and Risperdal? That is very strange. Is your primary condition anxiety and DP/DR? I looked up the side effects of Risperdal and hallucinations and voices weren't listed at all. Hope your doc can help!


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

I take (of Xanax) .5 MG in the morning, then .25MG in the afternoon and .25 MG at night.

For Risperdal I take .25 MG in the morning and .5 MG in the afternoon and .5 MG at night.

So it's not really even that much =\ And yes my primary condition is DP


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I noticed on the bottom of your post profile (I guess that's what you would call it) that it said "In a world of Depersonalization Disorder, Pervasive Developmental Disorder, and Atypical Psychosis." Have you been diagnosed with Atypical Psychosis? Because that's what could be causing the hallucinations. You may need to up your dosage or switch meds. Just my thoughts!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Atypical anti-psychotics can cause hallucinations so it could be the risperidone. It's a rare side effect but you could be sensitive to it. It can also make anxiety worse since i found it to be more of a slightly stimulating atypical anti-psychotic then a drowsy one. I also know alot of people who take it and they say it makes their anxiety worse. Out of all the anti-psychotics ive tried i found risperdal to have the most zombie brain dead effect.

It could also be that you have some kind of mental illness and the risperdal just isint helping the hallucinations.


----------

